# Halle Berry - Bikini candids in Mallorca 14.9.2011 x5 (tags)



## beachkini (15 Sep. 2011)




----------



## BlueLynne (15 Sep. 2011)

:thx: für Halle, schöne Aufnahmen


----------



## _joker_ (15 Sep. 2011)

:thx: für das alter auf jeden fall noch sehr lecker


----------



## Dana k silva (15 Sep. 2011)

Thanks for Halle!


----------



## DonEnrico (16 Sep. 2011)

Ich danke Dir für die wunderschöne Halle!


----------



## Chamser81 (16 Sep. 2011)

_joker_ schrieb:


> :thx: für das alter auf jeden fall noch sehr lecker



Nicht nur für ihr Alter!


----------



## quimbes (19 Sep. 2011)

Eine Traumfrau....:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Punisher (19 Sep. 2011)

super, vielen Dank


----------



## bukk (20 Sep. 2011)

Danke


----------



## Blindtrust (5 Okt. 2011)

danke =)


----------



## HazelEyesFan (6 Okt. 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## gucker07 (15 Okt. 2012)

Immer noch eine der Besten!


----------



## pötzi (16 Okt. 2012)

immer wieder ein Genuss :thx:


----------



## next selection (8 Nov. 2012)

sehr schön!


----------



## isaheim (8 Nov. 2012)

klasse bilder - tolle frau - vielen, vielen dank dafür 

:thx::thumbup::thx:


----------



## selectaphabs (2 Dez. 2015)

einfach extrem heiß die Halle, danke!


----------



## zerocool (7 Dez. 2015)

Cool photos thanks.


----------

